# Green Hornet Star Now Bigger Than Ever



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2011)

> So why would you hire a guy who didn't speak English and didn't have a  martial arts background to star in an American action movie in the role  that made Bruce Lee famous?According to Seth Rogen, the star and co-writer of the new comedic superhero movie "The Green Hornet," newcomer Jay Chou got the part because "[it] was immediately clear that he was super cool."
> 
> http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/409-the-asian-justin-timberlake-hits-america-in-green-hornet


I dunno about Chou but I'd be embarrassed to be called the "asian Justin Timberlake" ... even if there were a potential Superbowl wardrobe malfunction in the future. 

Funny now how when the Green Hornet was shown in the east it was known as the "Kato Show" to highlight Bruce Lee's role in the tv show. 
Seems that the same thing is going on again as Chou is getting more famous than he already was prior to his hiring to play the iconic character. 



> Chou began the film shoot learning all his lines phonetically, but according to costar Cameron Diaz,  within a few weeks he was comfortable enough with English that he could  improvise dialogue.  He also became proficient in martial arts moves  for the fight scenes.  Stunt coordinator Jeff Imada said, "Because he  has a dance background, Jay picks up choreography very quickly."  Imada  went on to say Chou could watch the stunt performers run through a fight  and then match their actions without any prompting.



Watch the video... even then Chou said that he doesn't want to be the next Bruce Lee, he knows that he cannot compare but also is man enough to want to be himself which is IMO pretty awesome considering how big of a star he is and how much bigger his world is about to become. 
Wish him lots of luck. 
Undoubtedly this guy is going to be in a slew of MA-related movies. But you never know.


----------



## zDom (Jan 18, 2011)

Guy did OK  very entertaining character. As far as martial arts, I could TELL he wasn't a martial artist: absolutely NO re-chambering on his kicks.

But Kato was definately the co-star.

The CAR(s) was the star! =)


----------

